# الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر



## www.arabic-christian.de (16 أكتوبر 2005)

*الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*

سلام ونعمة لجميع الأخوة الأحباء.

حبيت ان اقدم لكم الكتاب المقدس على شكل برنامج باللغتين العربي والأنكليزي.

من هنا 

الرب يباركم]​


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2005)

شكرا اخي الحبيب و هذا يعطي فرصة لمن ليس له قدرة على الحصول على الكتاب المقدس بأخذ نسخة اليكترونية للقرأة ... سلام و نعمة


----------



## استفانوس (17 أكتوبر 2005)

www.arabic-christian.de قال:
			
		

> سلام ونعمة لجميع الأخوة الأحباء.
> 
> حبيت ان اقدم لكم الكتاب المقدس على شكل برنامج باللغتين العربي والأنكليزي.
> 
> ...


الرب يبارك خدمتك
نتظر مشاركتك ايضا


----------



## انسانية (31 أكتوبر 2005)

عزيزي 

شكرا عالموضوع


انا رح اشوفه عشان اشوف ايش عندكم بالكتاب المقدس

وشكرا

صديقتك المسلمة:
نسرين


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

الرب يفتح قلبك
وتكوني من ابناء النعيم


----------



## انسانية (31 أكتوبر 2005)

اجمعين

وينور بصيرتنا ويهدينا لسواء السبيل


----------



## blackguitar (30 ديسمبر 2005)

*صدقنى يا كريستيان ده جه فمعاده لانى كنت هتجن على نسخه عربى وانجليزى ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## blackguitar (30 ديسمبر 2005)

*صدقنى يا كريستيان ده جه فمعاده لانى كنت هتجن على نسخه عربى وانجليزى ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## فروله (26 يناير 2006)

موضوع حلو 
بس ما اتفتح عندي ليه


----------



## Michael (26 يناير 2006)

لو تقوليلنا شو الرسالة الى تظهر معاكى

او تحددى نقطة المشكلة كى نستطيع مساعدتك ييكون افضل

سلام ونعمة

وبعدين لية تعذبى حالك بالتحميل والتنزيل والتجربة

انزلى وروحى اشترى نشخة من الكتاب المقدس ويكون معكى اينما ذهبتى ويكون سبب بركة لك ولاسرتك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## فروله (26 يناير 2006)

مشكلتي تطلع رساله تقول لي الصفحه محجوبه
انا ما ابي انزله عشان شي بس ودي اعرف ايش مكتوب في الانجيل


----------



## Michael (26 يناير 2006)

اشترى لك نشخة من الكتاب مالقدس افضل لك

وعلى العموم فى موضوع اخر بة الكتاب المقدس مسموع 

اتفضلى

الكتاب المقدس بعهدية (مسموع) 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=658
ربنا يكون سماعك للكلام الرب يكون سبب خلاص لكى

واى مشكلة امامك لا تترددى بطرحها فورا 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 فبراير 2006)

شكرا على مشاركتك و مجهوداتك


----------



## makakola (5 أبريل 2006)

*الإخوة الأحباء

سلام ونعمة للجميع

فى هذا الموقع
http://www.e-sword.net/
يمكنكم تجميل برنامج للكتاب المقدس أكثر من رائع

ما هو الفرق فى هذا البرنامج؟
يتم إنزال النسخة الرئيسية من الكتاب المقدس وهى باللغة الإنجليزية، ثم تنصبها على جهازك
بعد ذلك يمكنك إنزال ملفات للغات التى تريدها بعد تنصيب البرنامج، فيمكنك تنزيل العربية والعبرية واليونانية وأى لغة أخرى تتخيلها الفرنسية والصينية والألمانية .... الخ
كل هذه الملفات تتحد مع البرنامج الأصلى وتجد أمامك نافذة بها الكتاب المقدس بكل اللغات التى تريدها فى نفس الوقت
يمكنك المقارنة فورا بين الأيات فى جميع اللغات التى توجد لديك
يمكنك معرفة الكلمة الأصلية المترجمة وكيفية نطقها وكافة معانيها فى اللغة الأصلية
يمكنك أيضا إنزال خرائط وقواميس للكتاب المقدس، ولكن حسبما أعتقد بالإنجليزية فقط (إلا إذا كان هناك تعديلا قد تم من الموقع)

بصراحة ... برنامج أكثر من رائع ومفيد جدا لمن يحبون الدراسة والمقارنة باللغات الأصلية واللغات الأخرى

سلام المسيح مع الجميع
:36_3_15: *


----------



## Michael (5 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك مكاكولا

والله ليك وحشة كبيرة جداجدا

;-)


----------



## makakola (9 أبريل 2006)

*

			
				MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		


			شكرا لك مكاكولا

والله ليك وحشة كبيرة جداجدا

;-)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا يا أخى الحبيب MichaelMagdy

وأتمنى تسامح تقصيرى معاكم​*


----------



## shosho_angl (13 يونيو 2006)

*thx*

thxxxxxxxxxxxx aweeeeeeeeeee :94: :66:


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2006)

ربنا يبااااركك


----------



## bwm36 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين 
أما بعد:
إنطلاقا من تجربتي المحدودة و الصغيرة و المتواضعة أجد شخصيا العديد من التناقضات في كتابكم، و لقد قرأته و سوف أسرد إليك بعض المنتاقضات:
IIchronicles 9:25  نجد هنا أن لسليمان 4000 مربط خيل
I King 4:26           وهنا نجد40.000 مربط خيل
فهنا المسألة ليست مسألة ترجمة ولكن صفر زائد، و أعلمكم أن في داك العصر لم يعرف الصفر كرقم و كتبت 4000 و 40.000 بالحروف و قد اكتشف الصفر فيما بعد.
فإن دل هدا على شئ فإنما يدل على أن هناك خطأ ومنه فالكتاب الدي بين يديكم محرف، من حرفه؟الله أعلم، هل كاتبه أو آخرون من بعده؟فالعلم لله الواحد القهار.
من جهة أخرى نجد
genesis 25:1     ذكر هنا أن لإبراهيم زوجة ثالثة اسمها قاطورة
I chronicles       وهنا قيل قاطورة خليلة ابراهيم
ونعلم أيضا أنه ليس خطأ متعلق لا بالترجمة و لا هم يحزنون ومنه أتستطعين أن تقول لي فرق بين الزوجة و الخليلة؟طبعا ليستا مترادفتين و أذكرك أنه كان لسليمان زوجات "و" خليلات
إذن فهناك تناقض.
أتريدين المزيد المزيد من الأمثلة
مرة أخرى نجد
I Sammuel 28:6      هنا سأل شاول الرب فلم يجب الرب لا بالاحلام ولا بالانبياء ولا بurim     
I chronicles  10:14    وهنا لم يسأل شاوول الرب فأماته و حول الملك لداوود
فهل هناك من تفسير؟؟؟بطبيعة الحال سوف تتفلسفون ولكن الجواب هو التناقض
لدي الكثير لكن أكتفي بهذا فلا يجب أن ألعب ورقي كاملا 
سؤال أخير، من أي إنجيل ستجيبونني؟نسخة الملك جيمس؟أم النسخة التي أخرجها 32من علماء المسيحيين بطبعتين أولاهما حذفت الصعود فردت في النسخة التي تليها؟؟ولماذا نقصتم 7 أسفار و التي نجدها عند الكنيسة الكاثوليكية RSV


----------



## hanylove (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الرب يباركك


----------



## www.arabic-christian.de (16 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام ونعمة المسيح,

شكرا على الردود والتشجيع

فروله انا ممكن ابعتلك نسخة عبر البريد الأكتروني أو عبر البريد العادي,

الرب يبارك حياتكون


----------



## بيترالخواجة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع حقا


----------



## Mariam80 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا آربيك كريستين على هذا الرابط ولكنه لا يفتح معي أيضا.

و لكن مجدي أرسل رابط للعهد القديم و الحديث..أنا أريده يكون برنامج حيث أستطيع أن أبحث و أستعرض نصوص و هكذا....لو موجود عندكم ياريت تبعتوهولي.

أكرر شكري

 و السلام عليكم


----------



## Michael (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12370

افضل برنامج للكتاب المقدس *


----------



## bwm36 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


انسانية قال:


> عزيزي
> شكرا عالموضوع
> انا رح اشوفه عشان اشوف ايش عندكم بالكتاب المقدس
> وشكرا
> ...





Mariam80 قال:


> شكرا يا آربيك كريستين على هذا الرابط ولكنه لا يفتح معي أيضا.
> 
> و لكن مجدي أرسل رابط للعهد القديم و الحديث..أنا أريده يكون برنامج حيث أستطيع أن أبحث و أستعرض نصوص و هكذا....لو موجود عندكم ياريت تبعتوهولي.
> 
> ...



سبقت وأخطأت أخواتي و بحث و قرأت الكتاب المقدس و وجدته كله متناقضات، فأنا لا أمنعكن ولكن أنصحكن، هؤلاء القوم لا يبحثون عن الحقيقة ولكن السب والشتم والإيذاء.
وهاهي نصائحي لكن أخواتي:
إبحثن عن الحديث الذي جاء فيه عمر رضي الله عنه بنسخة من الكتاب المقدس و إقرائنه و قبل ذلك أسألكن أ أنتن أحسن من عمر رضي الله عنه ؟؟
ثانيا إن كنتن تصرين على قراءة كتابهم فأقول لكن أقراءتن القرآن الكريم و فهمتن شرحه ؟؟؟
لي تجربة متواضعة مع النصارى ولهذا قلت لك ما قلت.
بسمك اللهم أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك و أتوب إليك


----------



## bwm36 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

وَلا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلاَّ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ (46) وَكَذَلِكَ أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ فَالَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمْ الْكِتَابَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَمِنْ هَؤُلاء مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ وَمَا يَجْحَدُ بِآيَاتِنَا إِلاَّ الْكَافِرُونَ (47) وَمَا كُنْتَ تَتْلُو مِنْ قَبْلِهِ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَلا تَخُطُّهُ بِيَمِينِكَ إِذاً لارْتَابَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ (48) بَلْ هُوَ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ وَمَا يَجْحَدُ بِآيَاتِنَا إِلاَّ الظَّالِمُونَ (49) وَقَالُوا لَوْلا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ قُلْ إِنَّمَا الآيَاتُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَإِنَّمَا أَنَا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ (50) أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِهِمْ أَنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَرَحْمَةً وَذِكْرَى لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ (51) قُلْ كَفَى بِاللَّهِ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ شَهِيداً يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالْبَاطِلِ وَكَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ الْخَاسِرُونَ (52) وَيَسْتَعْجِلُونَكَ بِالْعَذَابِ وَلَوْلا أَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى لَجَاءَهُمْ الْعَذَابُ وَلَيَأْتِيَنَّهُمْ بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ (53) يَسْتَعْجِلُونَكَ بِالْعَذَابِ وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمُحِيطَةٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ (54) يَوْمَ يَغْشَاهُمْ الْعَذَابُ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِهِمْ وَيَقُولُ ذُوقُوا مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (55) يَا عِبَادِي الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ أَرْضِي وَاسِعَةٌ فَإِيَّايَ فَاعْبُدُونِ (56) كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ (57) وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَنُبَوِّئَنَّهُمْ مِنْ الْجَنَّةِ غُرَفاً تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا نِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ (58) الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ (59)
*سورة العنكبوت*


----------



## geems2010 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل جدا ان يكون الكتاب المقدس بعهدية على كل جهاز كمبيوتر  نشكر تعب محبتك


----------



## www.arabic-christian.de (20 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام ونعمة الرب يباركك يا مريم,

انا جربت الرابط شغال لازم بعد ما تروحي للرابط تكبسي بعدين على ايقونة الكتاب المقدس,

مع بركة الرب.



Mariam80 قال:


> شكرا يا آربيك كريستين على هذا الرابط ولكنه لا يفتح معي أيضا.
> 
> و لكن مجدي أرسل رابط للعهد القديم و الحديث..أنا أريده يكون برنامج حيث أستطيع أن أبحث و أستعرض نصوص و هكذا....لو موجود عندكم ياريت تبعتوهولي.
> 
> ...


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 ديسمبر 2006)

bwm36 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...


فشرت عينك،بس قراءة الانجيل مش غناء زي القرآن،بل بالقلب والروح القدس قبل العقل يا حبيبي،لا تتجرّأ تزت كلام زتّ،قرآنك بيشهد للإنجيل،وأنا ما وجدت بالانجيل ولا تناقض،فاسكت بالتي هي أحسن!


----------



## h_elmdah (9 يناير 2007)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## Mariam80 (9 يناير 2007)

*شكرا يا bwm36 على النصيحة...

الحمد لله رب العالمين...نعم أنا قرأت القرآن طبعا و أختمه  بالتجويد و الترتيل و الحمد لله كل ثلاث شهور و أجتهد ,الحمد لله و أحفظ عدد أجزاء منه و أجتهد حتى أحفظه كاملا...و نعم قرأت تفسيره و الحمد لله.. و أكثر من ذلك و الحمد لله

أنا أريد ان أقرأ الكتب المسيحية...و أريد حين أتكلم مع أحد الأخوة المسيحيين استطيع أن أستشهد بالنصوص و يكون عندي مرجع مسيحي كامل...

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه النصيحة الغالية...


وبخصوص ما قاله S.O.G...لا يوجد غناء في القران يا أستاذ هذا إسمه ترتيل و ليس غناء و الفرق كبير...و ترتيل القران أيضا يكون بالقلب و الروح و الخشوع التام لله الواحد...

وما قلته ل bwm36 ....هو لم يخطىء في كلامه...هذه وجه نظره و إذا كنت أنت تحب دينك  عليك أن تثبت له بالأدله أنه غير محرف تقنعه...وليس بهذا الإسلوب..

*


----------



## Mariam80 (9 يناير 2007)

www.arabic-christian.de قال:


> سلام ونعمة الرب يباركك يا مريم,
> 
> انا جربت الرابط شغال لازم بعد ما تروحي للرابط تكبسي بعدين على ايقونة الكتاب المقدس,
> 
> مع بركة الرب.



*ألف شكر يا آربيك كريستين...يعمل الرابط جاري التحميل الآن...ألف ألف شكر*


----------



## www.arabic-christian.de (20 يناير 2007)

الرب يبارك حياتكون في اسم يسوع,

مع بركة الرب​


----------



## bwm36 (25 يناير 2007)

Mariam80 قال:


> *شكرا يا bwm36 على النصيحة...
> 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين...نعم أنا قرأت القرآن طبعا و أختمه  بالتجويد و الترتيل و الحمد لله كل ثلاث شهور و أجتهد ,الحمد لله و أحفظ عدد أجزاء منه و أجتهد حتى أحفظه كاملا...و نعم قرأت تفسيره و الحمد لله.. و أكثر من ذلك و الحمد لله
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أختي مريم
أشكرك على حسن الاستماع
إن كنت قرأتي القرآن فهل تحفظينه؟ إن لم يكن فانشغلي في ذلك و منه مري للسنة النبوية فهي أولى للدراسة والبحث و ليثبتك الله و يجازيك بما تنوينه معا هولاء، أما التكلم مع النصارى بما لديهم فهذا جيد و لكنهم هم بذاتهم لا يحفظونه كاملا فهل تعلمين كم فيه من الأوراق؟ الكثير و منه فربما تستشهدين له منه فلا يكون له به علم أصلا فلا يجيب كما فعلوا عندما بينت القليل من المتناقضات في هذا الكتاب و لدي الكثير، و سوف أساعدك بإذن الله إن كان هناك أي مشكل في الإنجيل و حتى الإنجيل إنه عندي و لكنني أخشى أن أثم بإعطاءك إياه لأن عمر رضي الله عنه جاء بإنجيل إلى رسول الله و قال له أنه يريد قراءتها ليرد على كيد الكائدين و لكن الرسول صلى الله عليه غضب و لم يجبه ففهم عمر رضي الله عنه،والله أعلم.
 فهل ترين أنك أحسن من سيدنا عمر؟؟
الطريق التي تخوضينها خضدتها قبلك و لكنها كانت مظلمة موحشة فانصحك في الله
و إن تكفي فهو خير و إلا فليعينك الله و يوفقك و يجمعنا و إياك في الحوض إن شاء الله


----------



## mak dan (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على الخدمة دى ونردهالك فى غيرها


----------



## man4truth (28 فبراير 2007)

*thank u for the holy bibel*


----------



## merola (21 مارس 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااا على تعب محبتك


----------



## besho_sadhom (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*



bwm36 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أختي مريم
> أشكرك على حسن الاستماع
> إن كنت قرأتي القرآن فهل تحفظينه؟ إن لم يكن فانشغلي في ذلك و منه مري للسنة النبوية فهي أولى للدراسة والبحث و ليثبتك الله و يجازيك بما تنوينه معا هولاء، أما التكلم مع النصارى بما لديهم فهذا جيد و لكنهم هم بذاتهم لا يحفظونه كاملا فهل تعلمين كم فيه من الأوراق؟ الكثير و منه فربما تستشهدين له منه فلا يكون له به علم أصلا فلا يجيب كما فعلوا عندما بينت القليل من المتناقضات في هذا الكتاب و لدي الكثير، و سوف أساعدك بإذن الله إن كان هناك أي مشكل في الإنجيل و حتى الإنجيل إنه عندي و لكنني أخشى أن أثم بإعطاءك إياه لأن عمر رضي الله عنه جاء بإنجيل إلى رسول الله و قال له أنه يريد قراءتها ليرد على كيد الكائدين و لكن الرسول صلى الله عليه غضب و لم يجبه ففهم عمر رضي الله عنه،والله أعلم.
> فهل ترين أنك أحسن من سيدنا عمر؟؟
> ...



ههههههههههههه  طب ليش حارق دمك هيك ؟ هي البنت بتريد تقرا .. انت شو ؟
ولا خايف هي ما تقدر تقاوم المحبة و السلام اللي في اللي انت قاومتهم بحقدك الكبير عل مسيحية 

مشكور اخوية كاتب الموضوع .. انا كنت بحاجة كبييييرة لانجيل مكتوب و عل كومبيوتر
شكرا


----------



## newman_with_jesus (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*

امين الرب يباركك


----------



## Bahgatfekry (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*

المشكلة أخي الكريم 
اللي بيته من زجاج لايرمي الناس بالطوب على أي الحالات مفيش داعي للكلام


----------



## samozin (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*



bwm36 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*بلاش تنطيط
اللى جاى منتدى قبطى يبقى جاى بشروط أهله
ومايجيش يتنطط على أصحابه واذا كنتم بتتكلموا على الكتاب المقدس فالقرآن بتاعكم مليان مصايب سوده
الموقع ده مش موقع دعوه عايزين تتنططوا خشوا المنتديات الشيعيه وهمه يقولولكم قرآن السنه فيه أيه وعيشه اللى اخدتم عنها نصف دينكم دى تبقى أيه
رجاء إحترام شروط الدخول للمنتدى وعيب تيجوا تتنططوا علينا فى بيوتنا*


----------



## محب للعذراء (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*

شكرا ألك كتير على الموضوع رب يبارك فيك


----------



## محب للعذراء (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*

يا اخي العزيز samozin و اخي العزيز bwm36 نحن اخوا يجب ان نحترم بعض و لا يجب ان احد يشتم دين غيره ان كان مسلم او مسيحي و الكتب المقدسة ان كانت مسيحية او اسلامية


----------



## man4truth (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*

*شكرا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## www.arabic-christian.de (4 مايو 2008)

*رد: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*

الرب يباركم,
وشكرا على الردود المشجعة,​


----------



## bwm36 (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*



samozin قال:


> *بلاش تنطيط
> اللى جاى منتدى قبطى يبقى جاى بشروط أهله
> ومايجيش يتنطط على أصحابه واذا كنتم بتتكلموا على الكتاب المقدس فالقرآن بتاعكم مليان مصايب سوده
> الموقع ده مش موقع دعوه عايزين تتنططوا خشوا المنتديات الشيعيه وهمه يقولولكم قرآن السنه فيه أيه وعيشه اللى اخدتم عنها نصف دينكم دى تبقى أيه
> رجاء إحترام شروط الدخول للمنتدى وعيب تيجوا تتنططوا علينا فى بيوتنا*



أنا لم أتنطط عليك و لكني تكلمت مع أخواتي المسلمات بأن لا يهتمن بكتابكم المقدس و أن يبدأن بالقران أولا
أما الشيعة فقد تم الرد عليهم أكثر من مرة في ادعاءاتهم الباطلة بالدليل و البرهان كما تم الرد عليكم كذلك و لكن مشرفيكم دائما يمسحون و يقمعون عن أية شروط تتكلم
هداني الله و إياك لما يرضى



محب للعذراء قال:


> يا اخي العزيز samozin و اخي العزيز bwm36 نحن اخوا يجب ان نحترم بعض و لا يجب ان احد يشتم دين غيره ان كان مسلم او مسيحي و الكتب المقدسة ان كانت مسيحية او اسلامية



أما أنت يا سيد محب العذراء فأنا لم يسبق لي أن سببت و ديني يمنعني من ذلك و يدعوني للكلمة الطيبة و لكنني ربما رديت بطريقة بدت لك شتم و أقول لك أن هذا المنتدى معد لسب الإسلاو و نبي الله محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام و على سيدنا عيسى و أمه السلام كذلك و لك أن تبحث في المواضيع و أنا أحب العذراء كذلك و قد قال عنها الرحمة المهداة و النعمة المسداة محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام أنها من بين أربع نساء كاملات في الكون كمال لا يصل لكمال الله تعالى

بسمك اللهم أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك و أتوب إليك


----------



## محامي مسيحي (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*

سلام رب المجد معكم...

لي تعليق بسيط بخصوص ما قاله الأخ bwm36



> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أختي مريم
> أشكرك على حسن الاستماع
> إن كنت قرأتي القرآن فهل تحفظينه؟



أخي الفاضل.. الموضوع ليس بالحفظ ولكن بالفهم لأن الله عز وجل أعطاك عقل لتفكر به.. و الا ما الفرق بينك وبين الببغاء..؟؟
ان كنت انت قد حفظت القرأن كله.. فأنا أتحداك أن تكون فهمته كله.



> إن لم يكن فانشغلي في ذلك و منه مري للسنة النبوية فهي أولى للدراسة والبحث و ليثبتك الله و يجازيك بما تنوينه معا هولاء،



في هذا الجزء.. أنا أتفق معك تماما.. فنحن كمسيحيين ليس عندنا أن نقرأ كتابنا المقدس فقط .. بل نقرأ كل الكتب ونقارن بينها.. فقد قال السيد المسيح له كل المجد (( فتشوا الكتب التي تظنون ان لكم فيها حياه ابديه وهي التي تشهد لي))
فأنا أضم صوتي الى صوتك يا أخي الفاضل.. بأن تقوم الأخت مريم بقراءة ما قيل عن محمد في السنه النبويه ( المطهره) وتقرأ عن السيد المسيح في الكتب الاسلاميه وليست المسيحيه.. وسوف تصل للحقيقه من دينها ومن كتبها.. وليس من ديننا وكتبنا.




> أما التكلم مع النصارى بما لديهم فهذا جيد و لكنهم هم بذاتهم لا يحفظونه كاملا فهل تعلمين كم فيه من الأوراق؟


أولا: لأثبت لك انك ليس لديك سوى الكلام الفارغ... نحن مسيحيين وليس نصارى.. 
ثانيا: اذا كان الأمر يتعلق بعدد أوراق الكتاب المقدس.. فقل لي يا فيلسوف العصر كم عدد العظام والجلود التي تم تدوين القرأن عليها في بداية الاسلام..؟؟




> الكثير و منه فربما تستشهدين له منه فلا يكون له به علم أصلا فلا يجيب كما فعلوا عندما بينت القليل من المتناقضات في هذا الكتاب و لدي الكثير،


من يدعي عليه البينه يا أخي الفاضل.. أم التقيه والسفسطه من شيمة الاسلام والمسلمين..؟؟




> و سوف أساعدك بإذن الله إن كان هناك أي مشكل في الإنجيل و حتى الإنجيل إنه عندي و لكنني أخشى أن أثم بإعطاءك إياه لأن عمر رضي الله عنه جاء بإنجيل إلى رسول الله و قال له أنه يريد قراءتها ليرد على كيد الكائدين و لكن الرسول صلى الله عليه غضب و لم يجبه ففهم عمر رضي الله عنه،والله أعلم.
> فهل ترين أنك أحسن من سيدنا عمر؟؟



هذا هو بيت القصيد .. السفسطه والتقيه.. وأن ابن الخطاب احسن منك ومنها,,,, الخ
ولا تسألوا عن اشياء ان تبدى لكم تسيئكم... والشيطان في التفاصيل.. واطيعوا الله ورسوله.
الى متى يا مسلم سيظل عقلك مغيب وراء قال الله وقال الرسول..؟؟
هل اذا جاءك الشيطان وقال لك ألا تبحث في الكتاب المقدس.. هل سوف تطيعه..؟؟ أم ستبحث في الكتاب المقدس لتعرف الحق من الباطل..؟؟


----------



## bwm36 (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> سلام رب المجد معكم...
> 
> لي تعليق بسيط بخصوص ما قاله الأخ bwm36
> 
> ...


 

سبحانك اللهن إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي


----------



## bwm36 (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*



*S.O.G* قال:


> بيشهد للإنجيل،وأنا ما وجدت بالانجيل ولا تناقض،فاسكت بالتي هي أحسن!


 
القران يشهد لإنجيل عيسى ليس لإنجيل متى و لوفا و غيرهم

أما تناقضات الإنجيل فهي كثيرة و أضع لك القليل و إن عرفت أنه سيتم مسحه

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 1 : 13 يكنيا ولد شألتيئل 
تناقض أخبار الأيام1 الإصحاح 3 : 17-19يكنيا ولد أسير 

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 1 : 1-17 نسب المسيح عليه السلام
تناقض إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 3 : 23-38 نسب المسيح عليه السلام اختلاف في الأسماء

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 11 : 18 يوحنا لا يأكل ولا يشرب
تناقض إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 1 : 6 يأكل جراداً وعسلاً برياً 

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 21 : 18-22 جاع المسيح فرأى تينة فلم يجد ثمراً فدعا عليها فجفت
تناقض إنجيل مرقس الإصحاح 11 : 13-22 جاع المسيح فرأى تينة فلم يجد ثمراً لأنه لم يكن وقت التين فدعا عليها بألا تثمر أبداً

-إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 5 : 1-11 معجزة الصيد حدثت قبل قيامة المسيح عليه السلام
تناقض إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 21 : 1-14 معجزة الصيد حدثت بعد قيامة المسيح عليه السلام

-إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 1 : 18 الله لم يره أحد قط
تناقض سفر الخروج الإصحاح 33 : 11 يكلم الرب موسى وجهاً لوجه

-إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 5 : 31 إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقاً
تناقض إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 8 : 14 إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق


أليست هذه تناقضات أم ماذا أنتظر الإجابة


----------



## bwm36 (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*

اضيف أنني بينت تناقضات الكتاب المقدس عهدا قديما و جديدا


----------



## bwm36 (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*

نسيت أن أقول أني بينت تناقضات العهدين القديم و الجديد


----------



## محامي مسيحي (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*




> مالا تعرفه يا أخي هو أن الله عزوجل قال على لسان نبيه أن من حفظ القران رفع درجاته في الجنة و جاءه القرأن شفيعا يوم البعث أي أن حفظ القران أهم لها من قرأت الكتاب المقدس و ما لا تعلمه أنه ليس حفظا و بس ولكنه يرفقه تجويد و تفسير و تدبر و قد أمرنا بالتخشع عند القرأءة ليزيد الفهم و نعلم ماذا أراد الله به علما.
> و أنا لا أحفظ القرأن كاملا و لكنني أطلب التوفيق من الله عزوجل لذك.



للمره الثانيه.. ما الفرق بينك وبين الببغاء الذي يأمره صاحبه بأن يحفظ بعض الكلمات ...؟؟
هل الحفظ أهم من الفهم..؟؟؟؟؟؟

أعطيني دليلا من الكتاب المقدس ينعتكم فيه المسيح بأنكم مسيحيون
أما نعتي لكم بالنصارى فلأن الله من نعتكم به في كتابه الكريم و منه أنعتكم كما جاء فيه


يا أخي الفاضل... اتباع المسيح ماذا يطلق عليهم..؟؟ 
أكرر (( أتباع المسيح))
"كلمة مسيحى هى نسب، والمنسوب اليه هو المسيح، واطلقت هذه الكلمة على التلاميذ الاوليين فى انطاكية "ودعى التلاميذ مسيحيين فى انطاكية اولاً" واطلقت عليهم هذه الكلمة لانهم كانوا يتبعون المسيح ويعلمون بتعاليمه ويسلكون كما كان يسلك، ولذلك اطلق عليهم هذا الاسم لانسابهم الى ذلك الشخص وهو المسيح.


وبالنسبه لكلمة (( نصارى))
كلمة نصارى أطلقت على طائفة من الناس ابتدعوا فكراً ومعتقدها مختلفاً عن العقيدة المسيحية أيضاً  ... ,  والعقيدة النصرانية هم ألأبيونيين الذين هم اليهود الذين آمنوا بالمسيح إيماناً مختلفاً عن المسيحيين أى أنهم تمسكوا بالشريعة والتقاليد والعادات والشريعة اليهودية وهم طائفة قليلة العدد بالمقارنة بالمسيحيين الذين تبعوا تلاميذ ورسل المسيح وقد كانت لهم تجمعات فى بعض البلدان فكان يطلق عليهم مثلاً نصارى مكة , نصارى الشام , نصارى نجران وهكذا ...

((الجزء التالى للمؤرخ العلامة جــــواد عــلى .. كتاب المفصل في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام دار العلم للملايين ، بيروت ، الطبعة الثانية الجزء الثالث 1980م الفصل التاسع والسبعون - النصرانية بين الجاهليين  ص 795 - 804 ))




> القرأن كان محفوظا في الصدور أولا تم تلاه الكتب الذي أخد وقتا طويلا عندما استشهد العديد من حفظت القرأن في إحدى الغزوات و إن كنت مهتما إبحث عن ذلك في كتب التاريخ كيفية تدوين القران


و اليك ما طلبت..

موقع الحركه الاسلاميه http://islammov.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1179&Itemid=9
الشبكه الاسلاميه http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/readArt.php?id=36524
 ((إن القرآن كان يكتب على جريد النخل والعظام والجلود ))





> نعم أطيعهما و لو بدا لي ما يطلبان مني غير منطقيا و أقوم به و عيني مسدودة و إلا هل تريدني أن أطيع من ادعى أن عيسى عليه السلام طلب منكم كل هذه الاشياء؟؟؟



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا تعليق


----------



## bwm36 (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> للمره الثانيه.. ما الفرق بينك وبين الببغاء الذي يأمره صاحبه بأن يحفظ بعض الكلمات ...؟؟
> هل الحفظ أهم من الفهم..؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> لا أعلم هل تقرأ كل ما كتبت أم لا
> ...


 
شكرا على نعتك لنا بالببغاوات و لكن إعلم أن الحيوان يسبح لله و حتى الجماد فيكون أحسن ممن لا يذكر ربه و لكن الله فضلنا نحن الإنسان بالعقل الذي لا تريد استخدامه لتصديق الحقيقة
فليهدني الله و إياك لما يرضى


----------



## محامي مسيحي (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*




> لقد قلت أن الحفظ يصاحبه الفهم التفسير و التخشع و التجويد اي لم أقل حفظ من دون فهم أم أنك من لا يفهم



من كلامك ادينك... فانت الذي قلت:

((ما لا تعرفه يا أخي هو أن الله عزوجل قال على لسان نبيه أن من حفظ القران رفع درجاته في الجنة و جاءه القرأن شفيعا يوم البعث))




> ما دليلك على هذا ( أنطاكية و تلاميذها) من الكتاب المقدس طبعا



وقد دعي التلاميذ مسيحيين في أنطاكية أولاً (1 ع 11 : 26)




> لم أسمع قبلا بجواد علي و لا كتابه و لا أستدل بما لا أعلم



اذا كنت انت قليل العلم حسبما تقول, فلا تكلف نفسك عناء العلم الذي فوق قدراتك العقليه,,
واذا لم تسمع عن الاستاذ الدكتور جواد على.. اظن انك سمعت عن (كتاب القول الابريزي للعلامه المقريزي ص 26)



> و لكن القران من نعتكم بالنصارى إذن أنعتك كما أشاء



هذه مشكلتك وحدك ومرضك وحدك.. وتخلص منها كيفما تشاء.. 



> أما بالنسبة لكلمة مسيحي فلم تأتني بدليل من كتابك المقدس أن أتباع المسيح سماهم مسيحيين



تم الرد على هذا الجزء.



> أي إبحث أنت عن كيفية التدوين إن كنت مهتما أما هذا الموقع أصلا فأنا لا أصدق ما أراه في أي موقع كان لأن هناك شروط لتصديق الأشياء كالطريقة التي جمع بها العلماء علم الحديث



وهذه ايضا مشكلتك انت وحدك... جئت لك بموقع الحركه الاسلاميه وموقع الشبكه الاسلاميه ولا تصدقه.
أنا الأن الذي اطالبك بالبحث عن كيفية التدوين في عهد الصحابه (( بالدليل والبرهان)).



> شكرا على نعتك لنا بالببغاوات و لكن إعلم أن الحيوان يسبح لله و حتى الجماد فيكون أحسن ممن لا يذكر ربه و لكن الله فضلنا نحن الإنسان بالعقل الذي لا تريد استخدامه لتصديق الحقيقة



يا أخي الفاضل.. أنا لم أنعتك بأي شيء .. بل انت الذي تصر أن تحفظ القرأن دون أن تفهم لأن الهك ورسولك أمرك بذلك...


----------



## نيفين ثروت (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*

ميرسى على الخدمه الجميله دى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## bwm36 (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الكتاب المقدس للتنزيل على الكومبيوتر*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> من كلامك ادينك... فانت الذي قلت:
> 
> ((ما لا تعرفه يا أخي هو أن الله عزوجل قال على لسان نبيه أن من حفظ القران رفع درجاته في الجنة و جاءه القرأن شفيعا يوم البعث))
> 
> ...


 
بسمك اللهم أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك و أتوب إليك


----------

